# Mucoepidermoid cancer of the palate



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 15, 2010)

What is the diagnosis code for this and for Oral cervical fistula?


----------



## msrd_081002 (Dec 16, 2010)

*RE:ICD Palate mucoepidermoid cancer+ oral cervical fistula*

mucoepidermoid (M8430/3) carcinoma-malignant,primary site

Pls look up Neoplasm table

Palate malignat/primary 145.5 palate unspecified
Fistula oral (cutaneous) 528.3


*Need additional case documentation to confirm 528.3*
(*sequela of carcinoma/infection.*....)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Pls look up the case report for the anatomic specificity
If
hard palate; 145.2
junction of hard+soft palate 145.5
soft palate 145.3
    nasopharyngeal surface 147.3
    posterior surface 147.3
    superior surface 147.3

Thanks


----------

